# lidl tools



## flying haggis (28 Aug 2017)

lidl have tools again from thursday, the angle clamp looks interesting 

https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/Non-Food-Offe ... cleId=5749

the clamps supplied look like they might also fit into saw track ?


----------



## Rorschach (28 Aug 2017)

I also like the look of the angle clamp and plan to get one, look much more useful than a standard corner clamp.


----------



## sunnybob (28 Aug 2017)

You lot are quite lucky. We have lidl shops on the island, but what is on offer there is not worth any amount of money however small.


----------



## powertools (28 Aug 2017)

Are you not aware that we are not supposed to mention Aldi or Lidl tools on here?
I for one will be there at opening time for the clamps, drill and belt sander.


----------



## dickm (28 Aug 2017)

For the money, their cordless multitool is excellent value. Bought one for son-in-law and he's really hammered it but it's still going. Don't know about their multitool blades, though.


----------



## pollys13 (28 Aug 2017)

Ah right, thanks for that will go and have a look.


----------



## OscarG (29 Aug 2017)

I bought a pair of steel toe-capped workboots from Lidl, £16 and a socket/ratchet set for £12. Really pleased with both items.

They got some great deals.

Just a shame you can't order them online.


----------



## pollys13 (29 Aug 2017)

I saw the steel toe capped boots in Lidl. I said to a chap who was trying a pair on, if had steel toe caps said yes. I also said looked very good quality, he said Sports Direct sold them too, a bit cheaper. Best to ring to double check on that.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (29 Aug 2017)

Aldi have just sent an email with a few (not many) tool offers - check them out.


----------



## chaoticbob (29 Aug 2017)

Set of five Forstner bits for £2.99? Blimey! They must be rubbish surely, but I don't think I can resist at that price, just out of curiosity! One born every minute I suppose...


----------



## gwr (29 Aug 2017)

Has anyone tried the power fix carving set?


----------



## Hot stuff (30 Aug 2017)

I was tempted by them, I've got a set of the normal bevel edged ones and they're fine quality wise.
I've got the Forstner bits as well but they'd be best described as adequate I think.


----------



## Rorschach (30 Aug 2017)

The forstners are not great but handy to have as basically disposable drills for cutting into things like plasterboard or similar. You can sharpen them up quite well with a diamond file.


----------



## Droogs (30 Aug 2017)

I have a set if the carving chisels. The grinding leaves a lot to be desired, but the overall quality is just as good as the bevel edge set they do. took me an hour to regrind to my prefered bevel angle for the edge. They are all outcannal edges, would have liked to have at least one incannal gouge in the set.


----------



## NazNomad (30 Aug 2017)

Went in today, a day early, avoided any temptation. :-D


----------



## lurker (30 Aug 2017)

powertools":ugqqamyh said:


> Are you not aware that we are not supposed to mention Aldi or Lidl tools on here?
> I for one will be there at opening time for the clamps, drill and belt sander.



Evidently its OK now

A moderator (who has everything sent up from 'arrods) got a bit snooty about these budget shops but now realises some of us low class types have little choice and has relented.
:wink:


----------



## Rorschach (31 Aug 2017)

Picked up the angle clamp this morning. It's not bad. Only really useful on smaller stock, the claimed opening of 122mm is pretty pointless since stock that wide isn't going to meet properly from what I can see, but for stock up to maybe 2" it should work fine. I was mostly interested in it for making t-joints when building frames, working alone it can be hard to hold stock for drilling and screwing or especially nailing. The little clamps supplied hold it securely, I think I will leave it clamped to piece of wood that fits in my bench vice for easy use.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (31 Aug 2017)

https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/Non-Food-Offe ... ccessories

The axe doesn't look a bad buy.


----------



## nev (31 Aug 2017)

lurker":30nhtbjq said:


> powertools":30nhtbjq said:
> 
> 
> > Are you not aware that we are not supposed to mention Aldi or Lidl tools on here?
> ...



Firstly, I grew up on a council estate, secondly the most expensive tool I own is 300 quid deWalt chop saw and thirdly arrogant keyboard warriors :wink: have selective vision when reading why a moderator posted something in an effort to keep the place a place of useful information and not just an advert for german supermarkets.

Now go back and read what I posted in the original thread. My gripe was people repeatedly advertising Lidl and Aldi tools *that they had not used* or had any intention of buying *just because they were cheap*. Recommending a lidl aldi or pound shop tool is more than welcome if you've bought it, used it repeatedly and it has performed well and may be of interest to others.

and putting a :wink: after a dig at the mods doesn't make it any less offensive, especially after the umpteenth time :wink:


----------



## AES (31 Aug 2017)

Some of you blokes don't arf take on yer know. An' abart nuffink too!

Go back and read the thread and he starts off by saying "please" - at which point some "intemperate" members here immediately start yelling about censorship.

Now he gets snide comments about being too wealthy from some of you because he SUGGESTED there's not much point in doing free advertising for Lidl & Aldi & the like UNLESS the poster has already had hands-on experience of said item/s. 

Really I just dunno. The bloke posts a personal opinion, makes it crystal clear that it's only his opinion and in no way is it a must, and not only does he bring howls of derision around his ears at the time but also "earns" snidey comments some weeks later.

There's humour and there's humour guys, but IMO, none of the comments posted above even reached 1st base in the humour stakes.

Again not only IMO but also in my experience, this Forum is apparently full of some of the nicest, most genuine, knowledgeable, and above all, most helpful people to be found anywhere on the internet.

Personally, I didn't find the above comments in this post humorous, appropriate or in any way helpful. They were simply making a fuss at someone else's expense - someone who, let's remind ourselves, spends some of his free time trying to make this Forum an even better place.

Shame on you!

(And BTW, personally I DO find the Aldi, etc, heads up useful on here - but just as nev said originally, they'd be even more helpful if they included users' experiences).

AES


----------



## MrTeroo (31 Aug 2017)

AES":afhrrlyp said:


> Some of you blokes don't arf take on yer know. An' abart nuffink too!
> 
> Go back and read the thread and he starts off by saying "please" - at which point some "intemperate" members here immediately start yelling about censorship.
> 
> ...



Point of order there AES.

Nobody yelled. Nobody was intemperate. You can always read your own intonations into posts.

Here is what I said in reply to Nev's request:



MrTeroo":afhrrlyp said:


> Why ever not? What kind of censorship is this?
> 
> I find them very informative.
> 
> Keep them coming.



I asked what kind of censorship because the request came from a mod. It wasn't a normal conversation starter by a forum member.

I asked a valid question in a normal tone.

No lack of self control there.


----------



## AES (31 Aug 2017)

"If the cap fits Mr. Teroo"!

If it doesn't, then why are you reacting? (You were not the only member who mentioned censorship in nev's OP).

And just as a REAL "point of order" Sir, you are NOT present in the posts in this present thread, to which my last post, above, is addressed.

As said, "If the cap fits".

AES


----------



## MrTeroo (31 Aug 2017)

What are you talking about?

not present in the post's in this present thread?

It's a forum. Anyone is free to join in at any point?

I am replying because your comment refers to a point I made in that thread.

Surely you understand how a forum works by now?

Snowflakes falling early this year.


----------



## AES (1 Sep 2017)

I wonder if you really are as dumb as your last post suggests or if you're just pretending for the sake of an argument. 

For now I'll assume the former.

All of my post chiding members for inappropriate and unnecessarily personal comments against nev which has appeared in THIS thread, (and which you quoted in full), was referring ONLY to the comments that appeared in THIS thread.

You were NOT mentioned by name or by implication in THIS thread, because, as I said in my original response to you here, just above, if I recall correctly, you were one of two members who mentioned censorship in nev's first thread.

You were NOT referred to either specifically or by implication, but you certainly appeared to feel that "the cap" DID fit you, so you "put it on"! I wonder why????

Yes, this is a public Forum and anyone is entitled to join in this thread (or any other), but your "joining in" here was at best a highly "defensive" post - and defending yourself when you weren't even mentioned here.

Got the message yet?

And BTW, snow has already fallen in the mountains here and in Southern Germany - not at all unusual for this time of year.

I suspect however that in reality you are not as thick as your two posts in this thread clearly make you appear - therefore you are simply trolling.

On that basis I shall not reply to any further posts from you on this subject.

However, in line with the general spirit of this Forum, if you have any questions on the subject of Scrolling, or anything else with which I may be able to help, I shall be happy to try and help.

You may wish to consider taking the same approach on this Forum Mr. Teroo.

AES


----------



## Tasky (1 Sep 2017)

AES":2cery4u5 said:


> And BTW, personally I DO find the Aldi, etc, heads up useful on here - but just as nev said originally, they'd be even more helpful if they included users' experiences.


I see a lot of the "Heads Up at Lidl/Aldi" posts on other forums, especially the motorcycle ones, for when they have bike kit in their Specials sales. 

People post it because word doesn't always spread outside of communities. 
People post without having user experience, because the stuff is only sold for a week - By the time the weekend rolls around, you get up there to buy the kit, spend some time using it and finally get around to posting a user experience review, it's Monday or Tuesday... by which time most of the stuff is now sold out and it's almost useless posting for others. 

People generally know these shops sell cheap kit that is reasonably OK-for-the-money, so all we need is a heads up as to _when_ it's coming up for sale. I don't see the problem.


----------



## Eric The Viking (1 Sep 2017)

Stuff the infighting...

... was yesterday's crop any good (apart from the pillar drill made of cheese)?

I intend grabbing the car tonight and going hunting (prob. too late anyway!), but only if it's worth the effort. Was specifically after the carving set, ratchet spanners and ball-ended Allen keys. Oh and possibly the drill sharpener.

Did anyone indulge?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Sep 2017)

I can't speak for ratchet spanners, but their open ends are quite good. I bought them to use as gauges on the lathe and they're ideal - very slightly over size, but not much. They do carry a DIN No. so there's at least some quality control.


----------



## Myfordman (1 Sep 2017)

Eric The Viking":274bsrhc said:


> Stuff the infighting...
> 
> ... was yesterday's crop any good (apart from the pillar drill made of cheese)?
> 
> ...



No I did not specifically but have bought similar in the past.

Aldidl Spanners of all types have been very good, the ratchet heads are a bit bulky so don't fit into tight spaces but they have to get the mechanism in somewhere.
Their plain chisels get rave reviews and hold an edge well so there is hope for the carving tools that could be from the same supplier.
As for Allen keys, I'm always cautious. As an engineer I stick to genuine Allen branded ones, Bondhus and Unbrako. The latter might be a naff name but are top notch and have been going for years. They make the screws as well. 
If all you want is the ball end for ease of use off centre for winding a screw in and out, then they maybe fine. No one in their right mind would try and do a final torque down (or initial loosen) with a ball end of any brand, just asking for trouble.

HTH
Bob


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Sep 2017)

I bought a set of keys in B&Q (because I happened to be there) and had the choice of two sets. I know cheap allen keys are made of putty so I paid a couple of quid more for the JCB set. I looked at them a little more carefully when I got home and saw they were marked S7 steel - which apparently is the best steel for allen keys.


----------



## Eric The Viking (1 Sep 2017)

Myfordman":2zbv8h8s said:


> Eric The Viking":2zbv8h8s said:
> 
> 
> > Stuff the infighting...
> ...


Points well taken. For important stuff I do have break-type torque wrenches, and can fit Allen wrenches to them if necessary. The smaller one is a pukka Norbar - I was rather shocked recently to find how pricey they have become.

The main reason is that the traditional "L" keys are beginning to hurt too much, and these have good long shafts and soft grip handles at the ends - fine for, as you say, non-precision activities. 

Similarly the ratchet wrenches - easier to work than having to slip the wrench off and back on again. I was cursing that under the bandsaw table last w/e...

Cheers, E.


----------



## AES (1 Sep 2017)

Tasky wrote, QUOTE: People post it because word doesn't always spread outside of communities. 
People post without having user experience, because the stuff is only sold for a week - By the time the weekend rolls around, you get up there to buy the kit, spend some time using it and finally get around to posting a user experience review, it's Monday or Tuesday... by which time most of the stuff is now sold out and it's almost useless posting for others. UNQUOTE:

Yes, agreed, that is the one disadvantage I could see in nev's original suggestion. OTOH, here anyway, stuff that was in Aldi or Lidl say, last week, often comes back again some months later. Also, again here anyway, if the store doesn't run out of its initial delivery straight away the stuff often appears in the big red "SALE" box a few weeks later. I've been lucky that way a few times.

AES


----------



## graduate_owner (1 Sep 2017)

I have flagged up special offers from Lidl and Aldi before, but also from MSC direct, Screwfix and UKHS, and I have told people about VAT free events in Machine Mart. I am not aware of any of these being removed by moderators. I think it is fair enough to make 'colleagues' aware of any special offers going. I am pleased to see the posts have reverted to being relevant to the original topic. I don't see any need to have a go at the moderators - or anyone else for that matter. Surely that is not what this brilliant forum is all about.

K


----------



## MrTeroo (1 Sep 2017)

AES":q72tlpca said:


> You were NOT referred to either specifically or by implication, but you certainly appeared to feel that "the cap" DID fit you, so you "put it on"! I wonder why?



There is no cap, not sure what makes you think there is. I was correcting your incorrect description of events.



AES":q72tlpca said:


> I suspect however that in reality you are not as thick as your two posts in this thread clearly make you appear - therefore you are simply trolling.



Very lazy, someone disagrees with something you write so you accuse them of trolling.

Glad to hear you won't be replying to me again in this thread because to be very honest you come across as a bit of a bully.

All the best. Back to the thread.

Aldi have a good wall mounted tool/screw store this week. £19.99 with free delivery.

Mine arrived today


----------



## graduate_owner (2 Sep 2017)

Come on guys, forget the unpleasant comments, whether intended or not, whether deserved or not. Let's just move on.

K


----------



## Inoffthered (3 Sep 2017)

From a personal perspective I welcome the emails advising of the DIY stuff coming up at Lidl.

Over the years I have bought a few bits from Lidl and found their stuff to be ok.
I know there is an attitude among some that Lidl/aldi stuff is cheap (encouraged by their competitors ?)
Firstly, I am happy to pay a few quid for something I need for a specific job and may not use again rather than having a "branded " item sitting on a shelf gathering dust. If an item proves to be useful then again, I am happy to replace it with a higher spec/more powerful item. 

I recently bought some drill bits for metal (for about £3 i think) because I needed to drill a couple of holes in a sleeve nut. I could have spent ten times the amount and bought a Bosch set, but the Lidl bits did the job and they now sit on a shelf in the event that I may possibly need them again in a few years time.

Tired of hand polishing the GRP hull of a boat I bought the Lidl car polisher/buffer. I could have spent more than twice the amount on a branded item but it does the job quite adequately.

Some of the consumables that Lidl sell are also extremely useful and their packs of nuts/washers/hooks are extremely useful, having a dozen or so of various size items in a box has been invaluable on numerous occasions. I particularly like their rolls of (2" wide) tape which is great for lubrication when cutting on the scroll saw.

The posts advising of Lidl items are clearly marked so the "Waitrose" or brand fixated shoppers can ignore the posts if they wish.


----------



## dickm (3 Sep 2017)

........... thanks for the heads up, but Inverurie Lidl had already sold out of the corner clamps before I got there.


----------



## graduate_owner (4 Sep 2017)

Inoffthered mentioned consumables from Lidl. Are members aware that wilco have a pick and mix selection of nuts, bolts, washers, wing nuts, possibly other bits, which you put in a small bag for about £2 or a big bag for about £3 ( might be £3 and £4)? They have 6mm and 8mm sizes. You put bolts in first and then you just cram into the bag as much as you can around them. Cheaper than Screwfix for example when it comes to bolts, but much much cheaper for wing nuts - if you have a need for them by the dozen or more especially.
Also Aldi sell packs of galvanized corner braces and straight straps in assorted sizes for about £3, and will send post free. Not always available though. Very handy around the house and workshop.

K


----------

